# TwinCat3 TcpIp Server Sample01: FB_SocketListen: System Error 6



## -mk- (21 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte in TwinCat3 mit der PLC einen TcpIp Server programmieren und nutze als Ausgangspunkt dabei das Sample01 von der Beckhoff-Homepage (Quelle: http://twincat3.infosys.beckhoff.co...cpip/html/TcPlcLibTcpIp_Sample01_Test.htm&id=).

Ich führe das Beispiel ohne Änderung lokal auf meinem Rechner aus, doch leider gibt es bei dem Start des Servers immer den System Error 6 im Funktionsbaustein FB_SocketListen. In der Doku habe ich folgende Beschreibung dazu gefunden: "target port not found" (Quelle: http://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.ph...1031/tcadscommon/html/ads_returncodes.htm&id=)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte und wie ich den Fehler beheben kann?


Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Neals (21 Februar 2013)

Ist sowohl TCP/IP Server als auch die Runtime lokal auf einem System? (Ansonsten fehlt evtl. die ADS Route)
Wurde die Test-Lizenz für den TCP/IP Server erzeugt? (Ansonsten startet dieser ggf. nicht)


----------



## -mk- (21 Februar 2013)

Genau, ich will zum Test erstmal alles lokal ausführen, das heißt die Adresse ist 127.0.0.1 und der Port wie voreingestellt 200. Port 80 habe ich zum Beispiel auch schon getestet, dann kommt der selbe Fehler.

Die Lizenz für die TcpIp Library habe ich auch erzeugt.


----------



## Neals (22 Februar 2013)

Ist die Fehlernummer 6 ein ADS Fehler oder ein WinAPI Fehler?


----------



## -mk- (25 Februar 2013)

Ich denke es handelt sich um einen ADS Fehler (siehe oben):



> Ich führe das Beispiel ohne Änderung lokal auf meinem Rechner aus, doch leider gibt es bei dem Start des Servers immer den System Error 6 im Funktionsbaustein FB_SocketListen. In der Doku habe ich folgende Beschreibung dazu gefunden: "target port not found" (Quelle: http://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.ph...1031/tcadscommon/html/ads_returncodes.htm&id=)


----------



## -mk- (27 Februar 2013)

ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob es wirklich ein ADS Fehler ist. Die Meldung lautet wie folgt:

Error	3	'PlcTask' (350): TcSocketHelper.lib::FB_SocketListen::Handle:0x0 Local:[0] Remote:[0], error:0x00000006

Kann ich daran erkennen, um was für einen Fehler es sich handelt?

Ich tippe jetzt eher auf folgenden Fehler aus dem Win32 SDK: 0x00000006    The handle is invalid.     ERROR_INVALID_HANDLE
(siehe http://infosys.beckhoff.com/english...tics/html/tcdiagnostics_erroroverview.htm&id=)


----------



## -mk- (27 Februar 2013)

Mal anders gefragt, muss man seine TwinCat3 Umgebung speziell für den Einsatz der TcpIp Funktionsbausteine konfigurieren, hinsichtlich AMS NetId usw.?


----------



## MeisterYoda (5 Juni 2013)

Hallo mk,

der ADS-Fehler 6 kommt nur, wenn der TCP/IP Server nicht auf dem System gefunden wird. Schau doch mal, ob der Prozess TcpIpServer.exe gestartet ist (Windows Task Manager). Falls nicht, so überprüfe mal die Startart des Windows Diensts "TcpIpServer" (dieser muss gestartet sein). Eventuell hilft hier einfach eine Neuinstallation. Falls es den Dienst gar nicht gibt, dann führe mal auf der Kommandozeile den Befehl "C:\TwinCAT\Functions\TF6310...\Win32\Server\TcpIpServer.exe /RegTcServer" aus.

Als zweiten Schritt solltest du dann überprüfen, ob du auch eine Lizenz für TF6310 auf dem System aktiviert hast. Hier reicht zum Testen natürlich auch eine 7-Tage Testlizenz.

Grüße!


----------



## Crashy (21 Februar 2017)

Auch wenn dieser Beitrag schon älter ist, aber ich habe dasselbe Problem und hier wurde keine Lösung genannt.
Dienst "Tcpip Server" läuft auf beiden Systemen.
Firewalls sind beide offen.
Client sendet, aber empfängt nix.
Die in der Überschrift genannte Fehlermeldung kommt im Systemmanager.


----------



## jaystar (24 Februar 2017)

Hatte auch das Problem und vom Beckhoff-Support folgende Antwort erhalten:

es kann vorkommen, dass bei der Installation einzelner TwinCAT Functions die Registrierung in TwinCAT nicht erfolgreich durchgeführt werden konnte. Grund hierfür sind fehlende Windows-Berechtigungen. In Folge dessen „weiß“ TwinCAT nicht, dass der TCP/IP Server installiert ist und gibt eine Fehlermeldung aus.

Dieser Umstand lässt sich jedoch relativ leicht beheben.
Entweder Sie führen die Installation noch einmal mit Rechtsklick „als Administrator ausführen“ aus oder Sie registrieren die Function manuell.
Hierfür öffnen Sie die Kommandokonsole und geben folgenden Befehl ein: 

_C:\TwinCAT\Functions\TF6310-TCP-IP\Win32\Server\TcpIpServer.exe /RegTcServer2_

Achtung: Mit dem Bestätigen des Befehls wird TwinCAT automatisch gestoppt!es kann vorkommen, dass bei der Installation einzelner TwinCAT Functions die Registrierung in TwinCAT nicht erfolgreich durchgeführt werden konnte. Grund hierfür sind fehlende Windows-Berechtigungen. In Folge dessen „weiß“ TwinCAT nicht, dass der TCP/IP Server installiert ist und gibt eine Fehlermeldung aus.

  Die manuelle Registrierung hat funktioniert. Das Cmd-Windows muss allerdings mit Administrator-Rechten gestartet werden.


----------

